# calling all gaming nerds!!!!!



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ok i am looking at getting a ps3 (Modern Warfare 2 to fun not to enjoy at least 4 or 5 hours a day). My question is the standard ps3 is 160 gb. If i don't plan on storing photos or doing anything but gaming on it can i get by with a smaller gb ps3 or does that severly hinder the way the game plays????

Help me out here!!!!


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and get an XBOX


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

not a big fan of xbox


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know Papapete just got a PS3 and Call of Duty Modern Warefare. You could PM him and ask him how his does. Not sure what size he has.

I have a Wii and also have Call of Duty Modern Warefar. Pretty cool game but I haven't played it much I've been stuck on Metroid and Resident Evil 4. :lol:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

they have metroid for wii???? This might change everything for me. Metroid and mega man my all time favorite games!!!


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

well i have an NES 8 bit system and it is revolutionary. im kidding but i love that old thing


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Norm70 said:


> they have metroid for wii???? This might change everything for me. Metroid and mega man my all time favorite games!!!


I bought Metroid 3 Corruption used for 19.99. If you are a die hard Metroid fan than you can get Metroid Trilogy for 49.99! It is 3 games...Metroid 3 and two others that were originally on Gamecube but they put on the wii. I didn't know if I would like the game so that is why I got the cheap Metroid 3. It is probably the funnest video game I have ever played (along with Castlevania Symphony of the Night for Playstation--the ONLY reason I still have my PS1 still). I am sure down the road I will end up buying Metroid Trilogy. The reason Metroid is so fun is you aim the controller at the screen to shoot! It's cool! ALSO...in the latest Nintendo Power magazine they showed the big Wii titles coming out in 2010. A NEW Metroid, A NEW Zelda, and Mario Galaxy 2! Should be a good year for Wii owners!

The Wii is nice for our family because my 5 year old son and I play bowling and Mario Kart quite often together. My parents got us the system for a family Christmas present this year. Pretty ironic because when I was growing up I wasn't allowed to have a Nintendo because my parents didn't believe in video games. So of course they spoil the grandchildren! :lol: Well I guess their 30 year old children too! :lol:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

what system, or games are there out there as far as hunting games? any games that don't suck?


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a Wii. I have had every Nintendo System that was ever made. I am a Zelda freak (I didn't know they had a new one coming out, Thanks). But that aside. I just bought a HD 46" LCD and wanted to get a good Blu-ray Player. I read that the PS3 was one of the better players so I bought it. I play Cabela's Big Game Hunter on Wii so I figured I'd get that for the PS3. I saw the Modern Warfare 2 on sale for $39 and bought that too. I love the Wii but the PS3 is awesome. And to answer your question about the smaller memory. There is no difference in the way the game plays. I was also told by the guy at Best Buy it you want to start saving games, pictures and movies just get an external hard drive and hook it via the USB port. I have 2 external hard drives that are 750GB each. I can save a lot of crap on 1.5TBbs. ..."No Russian". (That's one of the freakiest moments I've ever had in a video game). Go figure a 6'8" 300lb gaming nerd. LOL


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bgunit68

How is that Wii Zelda game? Someone told me it is like 80 hours to pass, but I still want to try it out. Fun or what?


----------



## Vike_hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

jonnyr7 said:


> what system, or games are there out there as far as hunting games? any games that don't suck?


The new cabelas game for wii is sweet. you have to get the gun attachment, but its well worth the money!


----------



## Vike_hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

For MW2, I would concur about the PS3. My only problem with Xbox is that there are sooooo many hackers and moders on the system that it just makes the gameplay less fun. and if you have an HD TV, you can watch blue ray dvds with the PS.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Vike_hunter said:


> jonnyr7 said:
> 
> 
> > what system, or games are there out there as far as hunting games? any games that don't suck?
> ...


Which game is that...what is the title? What animals can you hunt? Do you need that exact gun or can you use the Wii Zapper? I already have that zapper.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

for ps2 the i yet to find a hunting game that is even remotely fun


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

go with the xbox. ps3 and wii can't match it.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> bgunit68
> 
> How is that Wii Zelda game? Someone told me it is like 80 hours to pass, but I still want to try it out. Fun or what?


I have played and beaten the Twilight Princess game several times. It does take a while but I really like it. It is much easier if you have played the other Zelda Games. A lot of the Bosses are the same along with the way to defeat them. But there is a lot of new stuff too. The problem with the game taking a while is that you lose track of time. I've played for hours and not realize that I've played that long. I would also get the guide to go with it. But only use if after the second or third time you've played it so you can get all the hidden stuff. I will continue to buy Nintendo Game Systems as long as they creat new Zelda Games to go with them. I can't wait for the Legend of Zelda release. (Man, I just read what I had typed above. I am a nerd! lol)


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

By the way, FallGuy. Thanks a lot for asking that. I haven't even hooked up the Wii to the new TV yet. Now that you've brought it up I'm sitting at my desk thinking about going home and hooking it up to play it on the big screen. So when my girlfriend yells at me for playing it until 2 hours before I have to get up for work tomorrow I'll give her your email address. LOL how's it going?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bgunit68

It's going well. Well I might have to pick that game up. I've played Zelda The Minish Cap on my Gameboy and that's about it. I won't buy the guide. I like to try to figure stuff out on my own and look around the worlds. I need a big screen. The only problem is I hardly watch any TV at all so I would only use it to watch limited TV and play games on it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bgunit68

Well I picked up Zelda last night for the Wii! WOW! I spent an hour just running around experimenting, breaking pumpkins, swimming, etc. I haven't even rescued the cat, caught a fish, broke down the beehive, or saved the crib from the monkey yet! I can foresee me spending A LOT of time playing this game. Tight controls too!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL, it is pretty good. There is also the Zapper game. It comes with Link's Crossbow challenge. The scenes are taken from The Twilight Princess but the make a target range out of them. It pretty cheap too. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nintendo-Zapp ... ii/7964131 I aslo use the zapper for World at War and Cabela's big game hunter.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You can't beat a PS3 for gaming, and it also plays Bluerays. 160g is more then enough. If it gets to the point that you have to much memory stored up(which takes playing a ton of different games) then you can just go in and erase the memory of games you no longer play that are just taking up memory. Otherwise I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bgunit68 said:


> LOL, it is pretty good. There is also the Zapper game. It comes with Link's Crossbow challenge. The scenes are taken from The Twilight Princess but the make a target range out of them. It pretty cheap too. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nintendo-Zapp ... ii/7964131 I aslo use the zapper for World at War and Cabela's big game hunter.


Yeah I have that Zapper game and the zapper...that's fun!


----------



## winchestersx3 (Feb 3, 2010)

jonnyr7 said:


> what system, or games are there out there as far as hunting games? any games that don't suck?


Cabelas outdoor adventures is awesome.

Modern warfare 2 is the best shooter game i ever played. :sniper:

The shotgun for the wii is awesome. You can make it a pistol, sawed off shotgun or a regular shotgun. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/CTA-Buzz-Shotgu ... B001RQZZW4


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

We have an 80 GB PS3. We have some CDs downloaded on it, along with game demos, and it does just great.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

You should know that Infantry Ward the developers of MW2 have announced any new map packs or add on will be exclusive to the xbox 360 for the first few months, so if you go the PS3 route, you will have to wait an extra 3 months to get to play the new content. Also know that the updates to stop in game hacks have been released on xbox first, right now there is a hack that has been patched on xbox but not on PS3, of course working for Microsoft I may be biased, but if your main thing is to play Call of Duty, an xbox has its advantages.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Also know that Modern Warefare for the Wii has recieved horrible raitings and press from the gamming comunity due to the scaled back graphics and features needed to run on the Wii hardware.


----------

